# Quick question about coolant issue...



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It wouldn't hurt to mention just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine was low from the factory and I had the dealer top it up. I've never had any sort of smell or leak, either before or after filling.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

To be completely honest, I did not even open the hood until I had to do the first oil change. I just realized it was a tad low a week or two ago and it hasn't moved since so maybe it has always been low. I just don't want them to have my car for days upon days being I drive nearly 50 miles to work and my second vehicle is a Dodge Dakota and third is a 240sx. Terrible gas mileage. I'll ask them to top it off and monitor it more closely. Thanks guys.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> I'll ask them to top it off and monitor it more closely. Thanks guys.


That's exactly what I did. I had them top it off after I noticed it when doing my first oil change (figured hey, why should I pay for a jug of Dexcool) and figured I'd watch it. I've watched it probably once every 500 miles now, and luckily it has stayed at that same level.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> That's exactly what I did. I had them top it off after I noticed it when doing my first oil change (figured hey, why should I pay for a jug of Dexcool) and figured I'd watch it. I've watched it probably once every 500 miles now, and luckily it has stayed at that same level.


Awesome thanks. Hopefully it is the same condition for me and it stays at the same level.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Define Low. If it's at least an inch above the lower tube I'd leave it alone for right now. Too much coolant is one of the known causes of coolant smell in and around the car. I run my coolant about an inch below the top of the arrow. The top of the arrow is the "cold full line", but this may be too high for many Cruzen.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

obermd said:


> Define Low. If it's at least an inch above the lower tube I'd leave it alone for right now. Too much coolant is one of the known causes of coolant smell in and around the car. I run my coolant about an inch below the top of the arrow. The top of the arrow is the "cold full line", but this may be too high for many Cruzen.


That's nearly where it is now. I'll just watch it closely for awhile to see whats up.


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

I have 25000 miles mines is a 2012 curze ls and its always going low it had to be topped of 3 times in the last 6 months eneded up having a vapor leak is a o ring and it was just moved n sloved or at least what they said (always check ur engine etc before u leave the dealership who know maybe they didn't even pop the hood) i've always had bad exp when other work on my car so now i double check everything my self after anything oil change filter check lines etc???


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rudeboybelize said:


> I have 25000 miles mines is a 2012 curze ls and its always going low it had to be topped of 3 times in the last 6 months eneded up having a vapor leak is a o ring and it was just moved n sloved or at least what they said (always check ur engine etc before u leave the dealership who know maybe they didn't even pop the hood) i've always had bad exp when other work on my car so now i double check everything my self after anything oil change filter check lines etc???


Which O ring?


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

I have mine topped off at the cold arrow mark. No smell. It appears that I recently had a bad O-ring on my pressure cap. Replaced cap and had no further problems.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

BSM, were you losing coolant from the seal or just the smell?


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

1990tsi said:


> BSM, were you losing coolant from the seal or just the smell?


I wasn't losing coolant. I was dealing with the engine and cabin odor issues. Pressure cap fixed the coolant smell under the hood (no coolant loss) and the HVAC case assembly R/R fixed the cabin smell. So far my coolant level is holding steady at this time. I am monitoring as time passes.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> Define Low. If it's at least an inch above the lower tube I'd leave it alone for right now. Too much coolant is one of the known causes of coolant smell in and around the car. I run my coolant about an inch below the top of the arrow. The top of the arrow is the "cold full line", but this may be too high for many Cruzen.


+1

My Cruze has "lost" about a cup of coolant in 20,000 miles. At my last oil change (only the second one, actually) they added fluid to about the level of one inch above the tube when the car is cold. I expect that will last until the next oil change, or longer.


----------

